# الاختبارات الاتلافيه واللااتلافيه



## برشومي (18 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخواني المهندسين العرب السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد

أقوم حالياً بالبحث عن الاختبارات الاتلافيه واللاتلافيه باللغة الانجليزية 

من ناحية أهداف كل نوع 

و خصائصه و أنواعه وسلبياته وايجابياته 

من هذا المنطلق ومن هذا الصرح العلمي الشامخ 

أرجو ممن لديه أي معلومات عن هذه الاختبارات افادتي بها 

شاكرا ومقدرا مقدما لكم حسن التعاون


----------



## برشومي (19 مايو 2007)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 

10 زيارات ولا يوجد رد 

عجبا عجبا 

مجاملة على الأقل


----------



## ريمون عدلي (21 مايو 2007)

أسبوعيا اسم المقرر : فحص ...- [ Translate this page ]3- الاختبارات الأتلافية الأخرى ... 7- الأختبارات غير الأتلافية (الموجات فوق الصوتية) ...
www.weldingportsaid.com/inspection.php - 19k - Cached - Similar pages 

الاختبارات اللاتلافية - منتدى ...- [ Translate this page ]على اعتبار أن عملية رفض أو قبول المواد من ضمن أعمال الاختبارات الاتلافية ...
www.arabic-av.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1991 - 45k - Cached - Similar pages 

منتديات الهندسة نت - NDT الاختبارات ...- [ Translate this page ]NDT الاختبارات الغير الاتلافية ... اريد عناوين معاهد الاختبارات الغير الاتلافية NDT فى ...
www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=124598 - 79k - Cached - Similar pages 

العوامية على الشبكة - www.awamia.com- [ Translate this page ]صورة من الأرشيف الاستاذ محمد أبو فور يقدم عرض تفصيلي عن الاختبارات الاتلافية لسعادة ...
www.awamia.com/artc.php?id=3164 - 18k - Cached - Similar pages 

منتديات فرصــة التسويق - عرض مشاركة ...- [ Translate this page ]يسأل الكثير من قراء الصحف ما الاختبارات غير الاتلافية بعد ملاحظة الإعلانات التي ...
www.fr9h.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1112&postcount=1 - 16k - Cached - Similar pages 

مواصفات صيانة رصفات الطرق الأسفلتية- [ Translate this page ]... القيادة، وإجراء الاختبارات الإتلافية ... وبخاصة فيما يخص الاختبارات والمواصفات ...
www.momra.gov.sa/Specs/spec0035.asp?print=true - 18k - Cached - Similar pages 

كيف تصبح معتمد من خلال ASME- [ Translate this page ]مراجعة تطبيق عينة المحاكة و الاختبارات غير الاتلافية الى AI (المفتش المفوض) ...
www.onetb.com/ar/ASME-certification-arabian.htm - 40k - Cached - Similar pages 

تصدر عن مؤسسة الوحدة للصحافة و ...- [ Translate this page ]... التشييدات دون اللجوء إلى الاختبارات الاتلافية باستخدام مصادر اشعة غاما. ...
thawra.alwehda.gov.sy/_archive.asp?FileName=2479174820050106201003 - 22k - Cached - Similar pages 

المواد والمناهج التدريسية في هندسة ...- [ Translate this page ]الإختبارات الإتلافية واللااتلافية، طرق تحديد الأعطال، طرق إصلاح الأعطال، الطرق ...
www.arabiceng.com/forum/index.php?board=11.0;sort=subject - 52k - Cached - Similar pages 

فرع بحوث تحلية ومعالجة المياه ...- [ Translate this page ]... لتنفيذ عمليات الاختبارات المختلفة وحسب ... مهمة إجراء الاختبارات غير الاتلافية ...
www.tnrc.org/water.htm - 60k - Cached - Similar pages 





زور هذه المواقع وسف تجد ما تريده وشكرا


----------



## برشومي (21 مايو 2007)

ريمون عدلي

أشكرك أخي الكريم على تكرمك بالرد على استفساري 

لا حرمك الله الأجر 

ودمت على الخير والمحبة ؛؛؛


----------



## ريمون عدلي (21 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخي المهندس وانا اسف علس التاخير
انا واجهتك اي مشكله كلمني
نحن لي بعض وي نساعد بعض


----------



## sheekooo (25 مايو 2007)

*لحام Welding Books*

http://rapidshare.com/files/33096959/CWI-1.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33096960/CWI-2.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33245649/CWI-3.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33245650/CWI-4-1.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33251470/CWI-4-2.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33251471/CWI-5.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33280426/CWI-6.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33280427/CWI-7.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33283867/CWI-8.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33284516/CWI-9.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33285882/CWI-10.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/33286728/CWI-11.pdf

لحام Welding Books
و هذه هي روابط الكتاب الثاني في اللحام من المعهد البريطاني

http://rapidshare.com/files/33292039/Appendix_1__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292040/Appendix_2__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292042/Appendix_3__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292043/Appendix_4__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292044/Contact_Details_Page__Last_page_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292045/Section_1__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292046/Section_1_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292047/Section_2__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292048/Section_2_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292798/Section_3__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292799/Section_3_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292800/Section_4__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292801/Section_4_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292802/Section_5__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292803/Section_5_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292804/Section_6__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292805/Section_6_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292806/Section_7__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33292807/Section_7_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293368/Section_8__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293369/Section_8_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293370/Section_9__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293371/Section_9_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293372/Section_10__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293373/Section_10_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293374/Section_11__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293375/Section_11_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293376/Section_12__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293377/Section_12_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293970/Section_13__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293971/Section_13_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293972/Section_14__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293973/Section_14_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293974/Section_15__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293975/Section_15_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293976/Section_16__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293977/Section_16_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293978/Section_17__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33293979/Section_17_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294617/Section_18__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294618/Section_18_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294619/Section_19__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294620/Section_19_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294621/Section_20_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294622/Section_20__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294623/Section_21__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294624/Section_21_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294625/Section_22__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33294626/Section_22_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295550/Section_23__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295551/Section_23_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295552/Section_24__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295553/Section_24_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295554/Section_25__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295555/Section_25_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295556/Section_26_Appendix_Frontpage__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295557/Section__Frontpages_1-26__WIS5_.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295558/WIS5_*******s_List.doc
http://rapidshare.com/files/33295559/WIS5_Course_Notes_Front_page.doc


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)




----------

